# Want to replace solid tires on 922006



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

I am new with these old Ariens - I have a 922006 - with the solid rubber tires. Can I change them to something like these or not?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Manfjourde said:


> I am new with these old Ariens - I have a 922006 - with the solid rubber tires. Can I change them to something like these or not?


I'm not sure. Usually the ones with solid tires have a different wheel that doesn't work with a tube or tubeless tire or may even be bonded to the wheel. I dont' know specifically on your Ariens Model.

But you can always look around for someone selling the wheel/tire assemblies off their machine or even a machine with good tires and a blown engine for the wheels. Just need to make sure the shaft diameter matches and that they'd fit your machine.
Sometimes you need to be creative.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

According to this site, yes:

Tire and Wheel Assembly [07124100] for Ariens Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:moved: I started your own thread as this didn't have anything to do with the OP's question.


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks so much! The hard rubber is not so great.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I put these on an early Ariens


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

> Sometimes you need to be creative.


I'll ditto that thought.
I had the same problem, not with an Ariens, but the same principle.....i.e. worn out hard rubber tires on non-pneumatic wheels. It took some scrabbling around, but with some good advice I was given here at the forum and a lot of research on my own, I came up with as good a solution as I'm likely to find for a nearly 40 year old machine.
You might want to check out my thread for ideas.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-snowbird-31600-9-problem-1-tires-wheels.html

Here's another relevant thread on this same topic:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-forum/69650-ariens-922024-tire-retrofit.html


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> I put these on an early Ariens


Do you recall which tires and wheels those are?

Thanks you all for the links and help! Speaking if wheels and tires - how do I lock/unlock the differential if this machine has one?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Pretty Sure they came off a 5-22 MTD.


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> Pretty Sure they came off a 5-22 MTD.


I haven't pulled the 3 bolt hubs off yet - does the axle have a hole for a pin like in your pic or did you have to drill it?

Also any chance you have a model number or the tire size on those side walls?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if you have the 3 bolt hubs you can just mount a set of pneumatic tires and rims on the hubs, they arnt to hard to find


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

43128 said:


> if you have the 3 bolt hubs you can just mount a set of pneumatic tires and rims on the hubs, they arnt to hard to find


Any chance you have a link? I've looked and can't find the 3 bolt wheels set up for pneumatic tires.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

a lot of axles have holes for the pins - but they drill easy enough too.....


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

There's couple of different sets being listed on eBay right now, but individually, not in pairs.

Grouped below in what I would assume were wheels off the same machine, being sold by the same seller:

#1

Ariens 10000 924000 Series Drive Wheel Tire 07116500 410x350 6 Diamond Tread | eBay

Ariens 10000 924000 Series Drive Wheel Tire 07116500 410x350 6 Diamond Tread | eBay

#2 

Used Ariens 10965 Tire and Wheel Assemble A1098500 | eBay

Used Ariens 10965 Tire and Wheel Assemble A1098500 | eBay


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I drilled holes in the axle, no biggie. I have a pair of the same MTD wheels + tires available, $35 pair plus shipping. PM if interested.


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> I drilled holes in the axle, no biggie. I have a pair of the same MTD wheels + tires available, $35 pair plus shipping. PM if interested.


I'll send you a PM - any tips for drilling and keeping the hole straight so it aligns?



ztnoo said:


> There's couple of different sets being listed on eBay right now, but individually, not in pairs


Too bad they're not as a pair! I may have to go the route of drilling the axle since that's more than I think they're worth. 



bad69cat said:


> a lot of axles have holes for the pins - but they drill easy enough too.....


Same question as above, any tips for drilling the axle?


----------



## Hondaddy (Nov 21, 2020)

ztnoo said:


> There's couple of different sets being listed on eBay right now, but individually, not in pairs.
> 
> Grouped below in what I would assume were wheels off the same machine, being sold by the same seller:
> 
> ...


Even five years after this post...b

This old hunt and seek ebay method still seems to be the most fruitful. 
I was hoping for some new old stock laying around, lol fat chance. 
Just have to take what you can get and make'em pretty.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Get yourself some pneumatic rims, and put on a set of XTrac and be done for life.


----------

